# Climbing Carrantuohill



## JohnnyBoy (12 Jun 2007)

Hi there,
I've been entrusted with organising an "expedition" to climb Carrauntuohill at the end of June.However I don't even know where the breginning of the climb is.
Does anybody know where I could get relevant info re a day on Carrantuohill,eg where to start,easiest route(we're not climbers),duration etc?
Thanks


----------



## kiwijbob (12 Jun 2007)

try purchasing a guide?

http://www.irishmaps.ie/productlistingT.cfm?SeriesID=8


----------



## janedoe06 (12 Jun 2007)

i assume u are carrying some supplies etc 

as i live near carrantuohill and there is alot of time climbers going up not adaquetly prepared and getting lost and not bringing right clothing footwear supplies etc

An d check the weather before u start, Sometimes on a seemingly clear day there could be Fog on the mountains and it can result in people getting lost 
is area normally where u'd start , also bring a fully charged phone too , if signal is avail if u run into difficulties u can call for help 

if u are new to this , then maybe a quick email to  who can give u the right info links and proper info , cause i'm a novice and have'nt climbed in years 
They have section on their website about route descriptions and area etc 

A good base for a climbing tour is the youth hostel on the northern slope of Macgillicuddy's Reeks or the parking lot about 1mi/1.5km from the hostel.

one way is via Hags glen via devils ladder 
Dont let devils ladder area put u off thats cronins yard i think this is the area that mountain rescue team start from as well  Allow 6 hours for the round trip.



Carrantuohill can also be climbed from the west, from Lough Acosse, a lake nesting in the foothills of the major mountain; this climb, too, should not be attempted by the inexperienced. This is coming from The climbers inn its a pub in the wilds of kerry my mothers place and is in Glencar 
u would need a map as earlier posted listed

a person with very little experience of climbing it can take 4-4.5 hrs to climb
where as if u are more experienced it can be done in 2 -2.5 hrs
There was a peaks challange the weekend and some group did mountiain in less than 2 half hrs


----------



## Haille (12 Jun 2007)

I have ran on Carrauntohil on 3 occasions with the Irish Mountain Running Association every year on June weekend from the Glencar side. I can run up and down in 1 hour 45 mins. My advice would be to check the internet for various walking groups,many of whom may climb it. You might be allowed to join one such group [pay membership]Safety should be of utmost concern .You definitely need to join with a group that has a leader who is familiar with the mountain,knows the route,is familiar with map reading,has proper first aid,has the relevant contact numbers for Kerry mountain rescue for accurate weather reports.
   It is a great responsibility to take a group of various fitness levels.Going up and down the Caher peak can be quite steep.You need to know your group well,some people may have problems with steep ascents and descents.My advice would definitely be join an experiencied walking group or hire a guide,it would be money well spent.I hope I have not turned you off the idea but SAFETY is vital.


----------

